# Plucking own feathers? Very concerned and need advice!!



## Destiny (Jun 14, 2003)

I took in a lost racing pigeon (who's owner refused to take him back) about four months ago. I believe he is approximately one year old. He has a fairly large cage, he is allowed to fly in a bedroom about 4 times a week and is fed a diet of bird feed, grit and water. He has healthy stools and does not seem sickly at all. For the last month or so it sems he has been losing a lot of feathers. I thought this was natural moulting (I have no prior experience with birds), however, I now think this might be self-mutilation. His skin is showing on both sides of his neck/head and I can tell his chest feathers are getting thinner. I work full time so he is alone during the day and I am scared this may be due to boredom. He has an abundunce of toys, mirrors, and bells etc...I have also tried feeding him special treats like fresh peas (which he refuses) in order to keep him happy and stimulated. I recently purchased a second cage, which I keep him in during evenings so he can be in the same room as me.(so we can bond and to prevent him from being lonely.) It is not feasible for me to get another pigeon at this time because I live in an apartment. I have tried my best to do everything in my power to give this bird the best life I can. I have researched what to feed him and what kind of toys and stimulation he needs.....and now this (feather plucking). I am frustrated and broken hearted and I want to help him all I can. Could this be a parasite? I haven't noticed any insects or signs of a parasite other than this loss of feathers. I am going to dust him with sevin dust tomorrow just in case. Is there anything else I can do or any other causes that this could be? I will take him to the vet if necessary but I want to try all other measures first because I do not have an abundance of money at this time. No matter how I try to bond with him he seems scared of me. If I come too close I can tell he is scared (he puffs his chest and skwacks) and if I give him space it appears he is lonely and bored. Please HELP!!! I welcome any ideas or suggestions. Also if there is anyone out there in massachusetts who has pigeons and is willing to take him in, I would be glad to do what is best for him. However, I do not want to give him to someone who races pigeons because I do not believe animals should be subjected to such "sports". I just want him to have a happy well adjusted life.The problem is not severe yet, but I want to rectify it before it is.


----------



## Destiny (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, I just read some posts on moulting. I guess this is still a possibility. He is white, so he does look awful and resembles a turkey (as is refrenced a lot in the posts) I am wonderig if I could email a pic to someone with more experience to determine if this is a moult or not. Maybe I am just overreacting!! I can email pics of when I first got him as well as current pics.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Destiny and welcome!

Yes, the "before and after" pictures would be very helpful. You can either put them up at one of the free photo sites like http://www.webshots.com and then post the URL to them here or you can e-mail them to me ([email protected]), and I'll put them up on my site so all the members can see them.

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Destiny,
Self mutilation in pigeons is rare, loss of feathers is probably due to an attempt by this bird to squeeze through the cage bars during its alone time. 
Or it could be forced to stick its head into a container that is too small, causing loss of feathers.
It is possible that a disease could be at fault, but usually additional symptoms are present.

The bird you found may resent you now because it might miss its original home. It may have had a mate. Who knows?

I think you need to give this bird some more time. Perhaps a larger cage. Perhaps more time spent during the time you are home, let it set on your shoulder, let it go where you go. That would be the goal.
Carl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here are "before and after" pictures of Homer that Destiny sent to me. Please have a look and let us know what you think the problem is. It looks like molting to me but might well be something else .. mites or lice??

http://www.rims.net/homer.jpg 

http://www.rims.net/homer1.jpg 


Terry


----------



## jessrose (Aug 20, 2003)

I believe your bird is merely molting. I have white pigeons too and they just went through the very same ordeal.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I agree - only yesterday I saw a feral of my acquaintance on the balcony, and noticed how scraggy her neck is since I last saw her (about 10 days ago). Her mate's neck looked much the same

JOhn


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Please don't be stressed and think anything strange is going on.. Your lovely bird is just molting.. 

I have a female white homer who looks just like yours named Pearl.. I was getting concerned too when I saw the feathers under her neck strarting to thin out and I could see her jiggly neck skin which was scary.

Now she is done her molt and looks so beautiful.. When I first got her she had some cream (not white) areas on her body and her feathers were rough and stiff but now after some good nutrition and nice baths her new feathers are white, fluffy and SO soft









Here are some pics.. http://community.webshots.com/user/marypigeon 

Mary


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Please don't worry yourself any further.

As the others have already said, this is a moult -- your bird looks perfectly normal.

We have over 200 pidgies -- more than 1/2 are whites or almost whites. 

Strangely enough, you never seem to notice the head and neck moult as much with the "coloured" birds as you do with the whites. I believe it's because the coloured birds' skin is usually similar in colour to their feathers -- where the whites have reddish/pink skin, so the head/neck moult shows up vividly.

It looks horrible, but within a month (or less), your bird will be back to his beautiful self.

btw - - on occassion, when moulting, the birds will seem to be pulling out their own feathers -- but I think that's more just a "preening", and it just looks like they're pulling feathers. A bird in a heavy moult will practically be "raining" feathers. LOL


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

WhiteWingsCa is right, they do preen themselves and get rid of the loose feathers in between, sometimes I even run my finger across their heads while they are molting and little feathers fall out, they like that!









Mary


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Destiny,

Wait till you see what comes after the moult...Porcupine head! They are _so_ cute when they have pin feathers on their heads. They also appreciate help removing the feather sheaths, since it is so hard for them to reach.

Nanci


----------



## Destiny (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your responses. Homer is already looking better. He is sill somewhat in the porcupine stage with pokey little pin feathers on his neck. I was so glad to hear that he was just molting! I have also been trying to spend a lot more time with him. He actually jumped on my shoulder the other day. I couldn't believe it because he has been so scared of me so far. I think he is starting to open up. Everyone has been so kind on this board. Your comments and advice is very much appreciated!


----------

